# Detector señal de audio



## bralin (Oct 12, 2008)

Sabe alguien algun circuito detector señal de audio para encender unos bafles autoamplificados partiendo de una fuente de audio?. Es como la url de abajo pero para audio

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/detvideo/index.htm


----------



## pepechip (Oct 13, 2008)

Puedes utilizar el mismo circuito ya que no lleva ningun tipo de filtro que descrimine si se trata de una señal de audio o de video.
Quitale el diodo que tiene en paralelo con la entrada de la señal.


----------



## bralin (Oct 14, 2008)

por que dices de quitarle el diodo de entrada. Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Oct 14, 2008)

El diodo te esta creando un cortocircuito en la señal de entrada, por lo que si la estas aplicando directamente de la salida de un amplificador sin ningun tipo de resistencia limitadora puedes estropear el amplificador o bien el diodo.


----------

